# Ignore thread



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

I really dislike technical solutions to solve behavior problems but this is one of them.

Nice to have

Some threads just really get under my skin. I'd like to not even see them in any of my lists. Guys wanting to be cuckolds is one type of post I'd ignore.
Does your database allow record level security, maybe some populate some groups with ACLs for ignoring a thread?

You (mods) could also use this for a "ban light" by just kicking people off a single thread instead of everything.

Caveat would be I think it should be a permanent action. Ignore-only no reversals.

Anyway, my suggestion of the day I guess.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

That is an excellent suggestion!


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Mr.Married said:


> That is an excellent suggestion!


I think so. You kinda run into some difficulties around notifications from ignored threads and followed threads that you ignore, stuff like that. So I’m not sure if it’s reasonably do-able but on the surface it seems useful.


----------



## Zedd (Jul 27, 2021)

I'd like to add the ability to ignore an entire forum, if possible.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

It’s an interesting idea but sounds like a LOT of work for the moderators. They’re volunteers, after all. I’ve had good luck with the ignore function or just putting down my phone when I get riled up. 😉


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

TexasMom1216 said:


> It’s an interesting idea but sounds like a LOT of work for the moderators. They’re volunteers, after all. I’ve had good luck with the ignore function or just putting down my phone when I get riled up. 😉


Yea, that's the behavior thing I was talking about.
I really hate to have a tech fix for something that I should be able to walk away from.

But it's a tool I guess. Some might use it, some might not.

I don't think it's a moderator work change.
Maybe you're thinking of the developer(s). I _think_ that's Daniel (Administrator) but not 100% about that.

The good part for moderators is they could ban someone who was misbehaving from just a thread instead of the whole site if they chose.
Misbehaving people like, well, you for example


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Bump bump bump cause I still want this.
Lately even more than ever!
Let me manage my views of the TAM world and ‘ignore‘ things that just p*** me off.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> Bump bump bump cause I still want this.
> Lately even more than ever!
> Let me manage my views of the TAM world and ‘ignore‘ things that just p*** me off.


I would love to be able to mark a thread as “ignore” without having to ignore the person. We can follow certain threads, I wonder if we could ignore certain ones as well.


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

This is a great suggestion!


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

I have a couple people on ignore. However, when someone quotes them, I still see it. Unfortunately, they post an insane amount of times a day. I’d love a fix for that.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Bumping again.

I'd REALLY love to ignore some of the teeny bopper threads.

You guys just count on us to have self-control...and, well, ... you know. 😇


----------

